# Look what I found!



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

On my birthday too!
I found this driving home last week... near York Durham Line and Bloomington. Don't suppose anyone here accidentally dropped this... Measures 48x18x24...90 gallon


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I would hope they didnt drop it! lol Sweeeetttt Id grab that in a second too!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

someone took the trouble to load it up and drive there just to dump it on the side of the road? Guess they never heard of Kijiji or Craigslist..... lol


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Riceburner said:


> someone took the trouble to load it up and drive there just to dump it on the side of the road? Guess they never heard of Kijiji or Craigslist..... lol


I was thinking the same thing. And it looked like it was dropped, there are the glass cover plates off to the side that were shattered but that half inch glass must have withstood the drop. Already checked for leaks and it was alright. Kinda covered with scratches so I don't think it will be a main display but would make a great sump...was also thinking of bringing it to the cottage for some fun. New bait bucket haha


----------

